# 2006 2.0 16V TFSI (-FSI) into 1988 Syncro GT to haldex build somewhere in Holland



## DrZOOK (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi Guys,

After saving up parts for a few years, my syncro project has now come to a stage where things are starting to happen.

The idea is as most guys have, a haldex conversion from the S3 with parts from Dutchbuild (I live only about an hour away from Wilco)

It will be powered by an Audi test motor which consists of a 2006 TDI bottem end and a TFSI head, aluminium intake manifold and bolt on turbo manifold (as a pose to the stock fixed turbo manifold)
Unfortuneatly the turbo manifold will be ditched for a top mount manifold. The FSI will also be deleted in favor of traditional fueling (which is already in there along with the FSI) and run with a KMS management system

At the moment the chassis is being stripped and wil be strengthend in several places by triangular bracing and the addition of US golf chassis leg parts (that Wilco arranged for me, apparantly at great difficulty as these are no longer readily available) and seam welding.

The car is an original syncro with less than 100000km (62000mile) on the odometer and is in extremly good condition for a car of it's age. which will make the build a lot easier.

I'm not much of a photgrapher, so please ignore the quality (these are not "artsy" pictures)
At the moment the pics are not that interesting but I like to look at pictures and I assure you it will get more interesting along the way.

The car as it was









The general idea of what it should look like upon completion, although i have been contemplating a dark green metallic instead of the gloss black. The wheels are OZ Chrono evolutions from the Golf Mk4 Kitcar (I have a brand new set  )









Stripping the car


















The engine









Parts ready for blasting and coating









Nuts and bolts back from the platers









Rebuilt rear axle









Rebuilt front subframe









Well thats it for a while, tonight the windows and doors will be removed and this week start with welding.


----------



## hiawata (Aug 24, 2008)

Looking good, I will watch your progress. Nice to see someone doing a similar build.


----------



## DrZOOK (Aug 23, 2008)

Hmmm, similar... But i'm looking for more of an OE feel to the car.
Maybe a little boring even because your not supposed to see anything about it (well not much then)

Took out all the windows tonight, now comes a few weeks of cleaning, welding and tidying up before i can test fit the motor and other parts.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

DrZOOK said:


> The idea is as most guys have, a haldex conversion from the S3 with parts from Dutchbuild (I live only about an hour away from Wilco)


Does Wilco still do work? He has not replied to my emails ....


----------



## DrZOOK (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes, Wilco is still working. I was there last saturday.

Thing is.... he is really, really busy. 

To me he's a really relaxed guy trying to devide his attention between all his customers. 
You are quite right when you say that he doesn't reply to his e-mails very fast, I just phone him!
You should try that if it's important.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

What inlet manifold is that? FSI intake with regular injectors! I want!!!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

polov8 said:


> What inlet manifold is that? FSI intake with regular injectors! I want!!!


Andy there was one on UK ebay remember


----------



## DrZOOK (Aug 23, 2008)

Progress over the last two days has been very good.
Removed the original subframe and rear axle today, this car is really back to bare shell



















Some rust damage. seems like a lot of syncros have this problem. Unbelievable that you never hear about any destroyed by fire from the exhaust manifold lighting the insulation or carpet.



















All the undercoating has to be removed.










Some porn 

CAE motorsport shifter and cables.










4-motion controller.










Original brake rotor (239mm) First upgrade I did (280mm which is the size that will be used on the rear) and the 323mm Brembo for the front.










These calipers are huge!! (not the baby 4 pot brembos)



















One of the kitcar wheels










That will probably be the only stuff you can see that will give it away (and the dash is going to be flocked... rally car style)


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

DrZOOK said:


> Yes, Wilco is still working. I was there last saturday.
> 
> Thing is.... he is really, really busy. .


 Yes not busy to support his customers in Netherlands but too busy to answer emails sent to him weekly by myself.
Are you using an R32 parts for this build?


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

INA said:


> Andy there was one on UK ebay remember


I can't remember sh!t! gimme a clue....


----------



## DrZOOK (Aug 23, 2008)

INA said:


> Yes not busy to support his customers in Netherlands but too busy to answer emails sent to him weekly by myself.
> Are you using an R32 parts for this build?


Hey, I don't think that's fair to say. He arranged the US golf parts for me for which took a couple of months. But I'm patient cause it's my hobby and not work.
I just have the advantaga that I can swing by, but I do call him a week in advance (which usually takes 2 to 3 phone calls because I know he is busy)

And in all fairness, I am also quite interesed in your site (for some oily bits on the EA113 block) but everytime I visit it's "Under construction" 

That's the last thing i want to say about this. Like I suggested before, just call him.

Back on track....


No, I'm not using any R32 parts, it's all TT quattro, 02M DQB quattro 6 speed.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

dutchbuild said:


> Dear Issam Abed – yes we still work and are extremely busy, and in fact over the last couple of months doubled our premises and serving our customers worldwide however we informed you that you are no longer a customer of ours. Not going in detail in this public thread but we have wasted too much time and money on your account. We have supplied you with all the facts and the issue is closed for us.
> We do however appreciate that you keep your feedback for yourself since it will impact your reputation more than ours.
> 
> Sincerely
> ...


Hello Wilco,
I appreciate you taking the time to publically post such a reply but if you are going to create the illusion that you are indeed a "growing" business serving your customers then why dont you kindly serve me in the same case?

We were informed that we were no longer a DEALER (customer?) of yours after insistent hounding after you.


If the issue is closed then kindly refund me for a service I paid you for in December of 2009.A Service which you choose to ignore because you are "there" and I am "here".I really am not bothered by who you found as a new supplier for your products. 

Your payment for €500.00 EUR to [email protected] has been sent. 

It may take a few moments for this transaction to appear in the Recent Activity list on your Account Overview.

Currency conversion: $739.09 USD = €500.00 EUR

The exchange rate for this purchase is 1 USD = 0.676507EUR
Payment details
Amount: €500.00 EUR
Transaction Date: Dec 29, 2009


INA Engineering Paid you for a service, months later you didnt oblige and today we are calling you out publically. The exact same way a customer would do to us when we are getting nowhere.
Threatening me in such a way will only affect Dutchbuild's reputation, not ours. You have shown your true colours and I urge you to make the right move or legal action will follow.

Sincerely,
Issam Abed
President of INA Engineering


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

dutchbuild said:


> Hello DrZook,
> 
> 
> My appolegies for this personly conflict between Sammy and me and I'll hope that this won't happen again in a topic from others.
> ...


Wilco,
He is not the one that needs apologizing to. Kindly make this right between us so that we can both move on with our lives.
Kind regards,
Issam


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

dutchbuild said:


> What do you think? You ****t me up with dubble shipping cost from a big turbo what you never send me back. I have send you the list with the too much costs and not spoken about the invoice what I never have received. I'm not the onlyone you have ****ed up, you know that. No appolegies for you
> I want to do only business with honest people, and you're not. Last words I'll have spoken about this,
> 
> 
> I'll hope that VWVORTEX want to clean-up this damaged topic from a great project-car.


:banghead:....If you are going to call someone dishonest then at least tell me WHAT I have been dishonest about?

Now you say I charged you double for the shipping? Ok lets call it 200 USD for the shipping.....lets say I OWE you $200 USD.

What about the following:
TiAL 50mm Expressed shipped to Netherlands : $250 USD + 65 USD for shipping = 315 USD
Eaton Supercharger purchased for you because ebay seller wouldnt sell to you = 400 USD
Paypal transfer to you for "R32 parts" = 739.09 USD

Total = 1454.09 USD
My money dont count but your "double" shipping counts?
And now you want to do business with honest people? Anyone reading this will see WHO is dishonest.

If you SOLD this customer MY parts then why not refund me the money I paypalled you and let me go on with my life?
Dont worry about Vortex, this thread will still alive for as long as I want it.


----------



## DrZOOK (Aug 23, 2008)

Hmmm, I don't really like to hear this sort of stuff.

I just wanted to share what I am doing and maybe along the way can give other people ideas, like others have given me.

However I will continue and post some more pics tomorrow.

Please in future... no more discussions of this kind in public. It doesn't help anybody.
If you guys have a problem with each other work it out amongst yourselves.

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

DrZOOK said:


> Please in future... no more discussions of this kind in public. It doesn't help anybody.
> If you guys have a problem with each other work it out amongst yourselves.)


Something we have been trying to do for almost 10 months now...

I did recieve a reply from Wilco though.
From: DutchBuild [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Friday, October 22, 2010 6:32 PM
To: 'Issam Abed'
Subject: RE: INA Engineering Inc.

You will never hear 1 word from me again. It was a mistake that we have send a reply on your stupid action,

You go in my spam-box again



Wilco this is upsetting that you owe customers money/parts and yet you ignore them and treat them like this. I will let this be a sample of what it is like to deal with your company.


----------



## DrZOOK (Aug 23, 2008)

Ok, I am very unhappy what has been posted in topic.
But after some thought I decide to leave it here as a learning experience for all of us.

Dealing with companies that are located at a large distance from your location can be difficult.
My advice would be to (as I do) first try to source your parts locally at a company where you are able to visit personally. Second if you must order parts via internet make clear agreemenst on what the item is, the cost is in the sellers currancy and agreed what it is in yours! (ie exchange rate used and VAT... TAX!!!) what shipping method and company. (remember if the package comes from overseas/foreign country you will most likely also have to pay import tax) 
And third, be aware that fabricating parts can also take quite a bit of time, so should be wiae to also enquire how long it will take before it is ready for shipping, and an indication how long shipping will take (depending on the size of the package and if it is sent express or standard) 

Furthermore, if both of the afoementioned companyies are so bad and did just take peoples money, then I am pretty sure that they would cease to exist in no time. Take the high roadand make up your own mind. Both of these company make very nice parts. So if they make something you need just contact them and enquire. 

So that was my "Dr Phil" moment

pics to follow in my next post


----------



## DrZOOK (Aug 23, 2008)

So I have started on strengthening of the front chassis legs, this has to be done as the engine mounts will be placed on these as in the later model golfs.



















I first cut the bits out with an airsaw and will then use a grinder to thin out the rest where the spot welds are and then chisel through the spot welds. I could have drilled out all the spot welds which would be much faster but then I have a load of holes to weld up. And I am going to my former employer (a porsche restorer thats certified by stuttgart) to spot weld the parts in in an original fashion.
Like I said the body will be seam welded and you wonder why I would worry about such "little" things, but thats just the way I got taught.



















Here are some pics of the part I hate the most of doing a restoration, removal of the undercoating.
Everbody asks if there isn't an easy way to do this.... there isn't. It's slow, tedious, hard work thats done with chisels, spatulas, and paintstrippers. then comes steel wire brushing and media blasting of the rusty bits (which will then be chemically treated to stop any more tin worm) and then sprayed with 2 pak epoxy and then re-kitted and coated with 3M body schutz and then even color sprayed, and having chosen a mettalic paint clear varnished. (I must be an idiot... as this isn't even going to be a concours car)


















































































As you can see still lots of work to do, and I'm already hurting from the cuts and blisters.
Probably a picture update next weekend as posting more pics of the coating removal will just be boring.


----------



## DrZOOK (Aug 23, 2008)

So after a week of still more coating removal and busy with the front chassis legs, I have come to the conclusion that I may have to postpone painting the chassis. There are quite a few areas on the body that need to be replaced/repaired... maybe I was a little over optimistic. 
Anyhow, I have made good progress during the last week. Lots of friends helped out with removing the coating even one of my friends sister came and helped... what's that all about???? I don't know any chicks that don't mind doing this dirty work.... weird. 
But that did free me up to pay attention to the front chassis legs. 

The strengthening is in place. 










And I'm pretty sure that there is good penetration on the welding 










Applied 2-pak glasurit epoxy 










Cleaning up parts for spotwelding 










Arriving at my former employers for the spotwelding. Sweet 930 turbo freshly restored and a nice M3 in the backgorund. They have some wicked rides there but i don't like to post many pictures of other peoples stuff. You gotta have some respect. 










Back at my workshop. As you can see I bolted the front back together, It would be a bitch if you weld everthing back together just to find that nothing fits... 










Chassis leg parts all back in place. 










Started the seam welding on the legs. 










But obviously will do more seam welding in other areas. 










It's like a bomb has exploded in my workshop, so I will have clean up and re-organize over the next couple of days. I just hate working in a pig sty. But then after that will get onto fitting the engine with golf mk5 engine mounts wich will be fun but give me a headache for sure.


----------



## mattinbend (Oct 12, 2000)

Looks good.

Did you repay INA?

If not then DO IT, don't be polish when you are in holland!


----------



## DrZOOK (Aug 23, 2008)

mattinbend said:


> Did you repay INA?
> 
> If not then DO IT, don't be polish when you are in holland!


What do you mean? I've never ordered anything from INA. 
I hope you are not confusing me with other parties


----------



## ws4eva (Feb 4, 2007)

Typical forum response.:screwy:

Have you just come on here to look at the pretty pictures. Cant you read?

But on topic i love your build thread. There is an easy way to get all that gunk off. Acid bath the hole car. Somebody did a rallye here in the uk, it was so clean.


----------



## DrZOOK (Aug 23, 2008)

ws4eva said:


> Typical forum response.:screwy:
> 
> Have you just come on here to look at the pretty pictures. Cant you read?
> 
> But on topic i love your build thread. There is an easy way to get all that gunk off. Acid bath the hole car. Somebody did a rallye here in the uk, it was so clean.


Yes, indeed typical responses....

I don't agree with you that you can just drop it in an acid bath. Pretty sure that it will become a gooey mess and that the acid would eat away the exposed parts of the body before the undercoating is eatan away.(not to mention the contamination of the bath) I've heard of guys that have got their bodies acid dipped in belgium but that they also had to remove the undercoating the hard way. And that the "acid" is actually an alkaline paint stripper. So media blasting after removing the coating the hard way would be far softer for the already aged body.

So heres an update on progress, although I haven't been very busy the past week due to other engagments (ie work)
Removed yet more coating (thanks Peter!) and some work in the engine bay.










The stuff you see running down is the rust inhibitor.










Cleaned of most of the oil, grease and coating.










Bolted the front and rear subframes back on to make sure that everything will fit together.










A more detailed look at the "split" manifold. This must be one of the testing parts so the VAG techs could easily swap turbos for size.










In this pic you can see that it has (as far as I am aware) a rather strange rocker cover.
You can also see the position of the "traditional style injectors" in the aluminium intake manifold running a 1.8T fuel rail.










About to mate the engine and gearbox together.










Success!! 2.0 16VT FSI (BWA/AXX) Head, 2.0 16V TDI (BKD) Bottom end and Audi S3/TT 6 speed (DQB) gearbox can bolt together. 










Although it did require a little grinding. Namely the removal of 4,5mm of of the "nok" where the bracket that bolts the angle drive to the engine block (the top one)










And tomorrow (with any luck) there should be an engine connected to the end of this...


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

Some old school 30's and 40's car shops use malassas and water and let panels sit in a bath for a week, then they spray the parts off with a pressure washer then coat them. think there is some youtube video's on how. Acid baths are a mess and do more damage than good imop.

build looks good man... you know I am watching closely.


----------



## DrZOOK (Aug 23, 2008)

lifeisphunke said:


> Some old school 30's and 40's car shops use malassas and water and let panels sit in a bath for a week, then they spray the parts off with a pressure washer then coat them. think there is some youtube video's on how. Acid baths are a mess and do more damage than good imop.


Hmmm interesting, but 99% of the grunt work is already done. Good tip anyhow, I may try it with some othe bits just to see the result.

So, tonight (we're 9hours ahead of the states) did a first dry fit of the engine.....










And the clearance looks good..... the engine looked bigger out of the car.










Unfortunatly stumbled on a couple of problems;

I have the wrong box side mount and the hardy disc (rubber donut, guibo or whatever you guys call the damn thing) is a different size from the box (85mm triangle compared to 90mm)

Saturday I will be visiting a friend who may have some handy bits laying around, otherwise I will have to look elsewhere. And then I'm gonna have to frankenstein the longitudinal shaft to make this work.

Does anbody have a 4-motion shaft and a syncro shaft to detail differences? (lengths, diameters, etc...)


----------



## lifeisphunke (Feb 11, 2010)

I only have a sycro shaft.. but could measure the ends up some. I local place to me os making a custom shaft for my setup. (fleetpride in syracuse ny) 



its looking very cool man. engine setup is wicked!


----------



## DrZOOK (Aug 23, 2008)

lifeisphunke said:


> I only have a sycro shaft.. but could measure the ends up some.


That won't be necessary, as I have both the syncro and a rallye propshaft. I had (very naieve) expected that it would just bolt up.
Maybe I missed it but haven't really ever heard anybody about this difference, exactly the reason why I started my build topic 



lifeisphunke said:


> I local place to me os making a custom shaft for my setup. (fleetpride in syracuse ny)


The length of the original propshaft looks to be correct. I wonder if the 4-motion (TT/R32/Golf...) shafts are longer....

Drive shafts for the front wheels will be custom, the rear will be coverted for TT inner CV as stated in another topic.

Maybe toying with the idea of making adaptor hardy discs (rubber donut, guibo... thingy) from PU with steel reinforcement....



lifeisphunke said:


> its looking very cool man. engine setup is wicked!


Engine steup will become more interesting, but that will be at a later date. Gotta get myself a new daily as the beamer is dying.... thinking of a 2000 2.4liter A6 Avant


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

Weld the front part of the 4Motion TT/R32 propshaft to the Syncro item. both have the same diameter. Mine was done by (uni-cardan) in Haarlem. 

Excellent build thread *moderator* should clean this up :thumbup:


----------



## DrZOOK (Aug 23, 2008)

Hmmm, Uni-cardan....??? I was thinking more about dronk. They are an affiliate company... still researching options. As said, Iwill be visiting a friend on saturday to look at several bits, but don't want to "pollute" my thread any more and I do respectpeoples privacy 

But Dutch, thanks for the tip!


----------



## DrZOOK (Aug 23, 2008)

On saturday I visited several breakers yards in search of a solution to my propshaft problem.
Looked at mercedes shafts, BMW shafts and a 4-motion shaft for the best solution.

In the end it seems to be far more simple than I initially thought. The rear will just bolt up (syncro/rallye shaft to haldex) so no problem there. 
The length at the front is good, so all I have to do is get a hold of the front section of a 4-motion/quattro propshaft and remove the flange and get it welded onto the syncro/rallye shaft.
That will have to be done at a place (for example like Dutch said at a place like uni-cardan) so they can clock it for straightness and balance the shaft.

Also ground out some sheet metal parts to use for strengthening and some body repair.
Typically... my grinder died while I was grinding out the last piece and had to go to the hardware store to get a new one. 

I also found the correct gearbox side mount and they guy also had a 4-motion shaft but the nutcase want 400 euro for it, and there is no way in hell that I'm gonna pay that kind of money for a part I am going to "destroy". I'll just have to keep on looking....


----------



## DrZOOK (Aug 23, 2008)

Dutch1967 said:


> Weld the front part of the 4Motion TT/R32 propshaft to the Syncro item. both have the same diameter. Mine was done by (uni-cardan) in Haarlem.


I didn't fully understand what you meant, but seeing it for myself made it crystal clear.
Thanks mate:thumbup:


----------



## P-L0 (Jul 8, 2009)

that black car looks sick!!


----------



## 2doorV6 (Jan 29, 2003)

*great looking project*

i look forward to seeing the prgress on this project :thumbup:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

This is very interesting build / engine. 

Is that intake manifold made by VAG?


----------



## vwmk1gti (Apr 29, 2003)

great work can't wait to see more :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DrZOOK (Aug 23, 2008)

So, things have been pretty busy at work with the run up to the holidays which is why I haven't made any progress for a while.
I did get my rear hubs from the machine shop and installed those. (VR6 syncro 5x100 hubs turned to fit the rallye bearings)
Also got my adapters for the brembo calipers but found them to be too thin, so they have to be remade which will also take a while.
And now with the body prep I have decided to get it media blasted which will cost about 1300 euro's.... but no cash at the moment. budget 2010 is gone!!

Between christmas and new-years I will be travelling up to Norway (about 30mins north of Bergen) to pick up two oettinger 16V engines for my other project. (mk1 gti to group 4 homologation)
Pretty stupid and costly to do two different projects at the same time but hey.... what ya gonna do?!? :screwy:

Further updates will be next year.



Rallye 1.8T said:


> This is very interesting build / engine.
> 
> Is that intake manifold made by VAG?


Yes


:grinsanta::snowcool::grinsanta::snowcool::grinsanta::snowcool::grinsanta::snowcool::grinsanta::snowcool::grinsanta::snowcool::grinsanta::snowcool::grinsanta::snowcool::grinsanta::snowcool::grinsanta::snowcool::grinsanta::snowcool::grinsanta::snowcool::grinsanta::snowcool::grinsanta::snowcool::grinsanta::snowcool:

I would like to take this opportunity to wish everybody a very merry christmas and the best of luck in 2011 with all your projects!!!!

Best wishes from Holland,

Jeremy

:grinsanta::snowcool::grinsanta::snowcool::grinsanta::snowcool::grinsanta::snowcool::grinsanta::snowcool::grinsanta::snowcool::grinsanta::snowcool::grinsanta::snowcool::grinsanta::snowcool::grinsanta::snowcool::grinsanta::snowcool::grinsanta::snowcool::grinsanta::snowcool::grinsanta::snowcool::grinsanta::snowcool:


----------



## hiawata (Aug 24, 2008)

DrZOOK said:


> Between christmas and new-years I will be travelling up to Norway (about 30mins north of Bergen) to pick up two oettinger 16V engines for my other project. (mk1 gti to group 4 homologation)
> Pretty stupid and costly to do two different projects at the same time but hey.... what ya gonna do?!? :screwy:
> 
> Further updates will be next year.



Say hello to Bjørn Tore from me, when you pick up the two engines Keep on the good works. If you pass Oslo on your way you can come and have a look at my turboed Golf mk2 syncro/ 4motion build:biggrinsanta:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

watching!


----------



## DrZOOK (Aug 23, 2008)

hiawata said:


> Say hello to Bjørn Tore from me, when you pick up the two engines Keep on the good works. If you pass Oslo on your way you can come and have a look at my turboed Golf mk2 syncro/ 4motion build:biggrinsanta:


 Hiawata, didn't really have any time to stop by in Oslo. was kind of a sprint up there and back.


----------



## DrZOOK (Aug 23, 2008)

d-bot said:


> watching!


 Hmmm, not really much to see at the moment. Momentarily on pause due to this.... 










Which has to become this.... 










including this... 










So I can do this in the summer.... 



















Wanna have some fun in the summer, cause this build is gonna take a while.....


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

MK1>MK2. Now just do the proper thing and get the syncro in the mk1


----------



## krazy3en (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Jeremy
How is the Oettinger engine builds going?


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Awesome build, im also putting a fsi Engine into a mk1 but fwd. Any progress on this build ?


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

2DR16VT said:


> Hi Awesome build, im also putting a fsi Engine into a mk1 but fwd. Any progress on this build ?


This project has come to a stand stil I heard.


----------

